# Wago PFC200: OPC UA Datenzugriff



## PlcHeli (15 Juni 2018)

Grüß euch,

wir können zum Testen mit dem OPC UA client "UAexpert" und dem User "Anonymous" wenn alle security settings auf "none" gesetzt sind Daten aus der PFC200 lesen und auch schreiben.
Endpoint Url: opc.tcp://ip adresse der Steuerung


Weiß jemand wie man eine Sichere Verbindung lt. "Security Settings" (Basic128Rsa15, Basic256, Basic256Sha256) mit user + passwort herstellen kann?


admin/wago bzw. admin/eigenes Passwort funktionieren nicht....wir bekommen die Fehlermeldung "The server connection cannot be established because the
server dosn't support the configured security policy"

Leider findet man in der aktuellen Wago Doku zu Anwendung OPC UA gar nichts.... (weder in e!cockpit noch in PFC200 manual..)

vg, helmut


----------



## KLM (20 Juni 2018)

Moin,
nachdem sich keiner erbarmt, mach ich das mal. In e!C 1.4 ist der OPC UA Stack von 3S aus CODESYS 3.5 SP11, der weder das Eine, noch das Andere kann. Seit 3.5 SP12 ist das mit drin, aber ob das ins nächste e!C Release (Q4/18?) kommt, konnte mir bei WAGO bisher keiner sagen.


----------

